# Southern Ohio 201 6/8" Slammer



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Heard rumors of a giant buck being harvested near a buddies farm in Logan last month. Took me awhile to get all the info, trace back the text messages and land an interview with a guy. But I finally did and here is the buck, trail cam pics and his story. Southern Ohio 200" Monster If ya just want to see the buck, here he is.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i love reading stories like this one! i wish i had the time to deer hunt as much as i would like. i wish i could even see a buck like this lurking through the woods....till then i'll dream...
that is a true trophy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Always a cool story when you have history with the buck.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

wow thats really a nice buck


----------

